# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Tension/stress

## Stella180

Ive been struggling for a while now with a lot of muscular pain. Ive had lower back pain for many years and the past couple of years my neck and shoulders have given me a fair bit of trouble but it feel like my whole body hurts lately. Whenever a do a body scan I notice pain or tension all over. Ive been suffering with my right hip area recently, like a mild sciatic pain which comes and goes and this too suggests tight glutes. Oh and you know when you try to fully relax and it hurts cos youve been so tense for so long...yeah that every time. Ive been munching paracetamol like theyre smarties lately and I dont take pain killers unless its unbearable normally. 

Anyway Im asking if any of you lovely people have any ideas about how I can fix this. Im not sure which came first the pain or the tension cos when you feel pain you naturally tense up to kinda brace yourself, so have I been countering the pain and effectively making things worse or am I just really tense and listening up will make everything ok? Or maybe its just age related? I dont know but I was hoping you guys had any tips for how to release the tension and ease the pain?

----------


## Paula

Its probably a bit of both tbh.

Do you do any regular meditation?

----------


## Angie

Have you spoken to your doctor about it? Ibuprofen might be an idea you can take them with paracetamol but take them when you eat.Try and relax and I and others here know that is easier said than done.Try and pace so do something then rest, dont push until your in agony though, but keep active so a short walk with Talia then rest a while when home for instance, wash the pots then sit for a bit etc.

----------


## Stella180

Do I do regular medication? Errrmmm.....what do you mean? I can’t take ibuprofen cos I’m asthmatic. It’s one thing asking me to relax, and this is sound stupid but I don’t know how exactly to be that effectively. I mean obviously I’m an expert at slobbing out but I still hold the tension in my body. I don’t really wanna bother the quacks about it cos the pain levels aren't really bad but enough to frustrate me and I’d rather not have to deal with it. I’m literally aching constantly.

----------


## Angie

Paula's suggestion of meditation could be worth looking at, but if your in pain constantly it is worth speaking to your gp about it rather than leaving it.I have to keep moving then stopping then moving and am often tense as thats how alot of us react to pain, but I do try and relax, A soak in a hot bath helps me alot, I take a book and sit back and read for a bit.

----------

Stella180 (08-05-21)

----------


## Paula

Lol meditation!!

----------


## Stella180

Sorry, I’m really not with it today. Yes I do.

----------

Paula (08-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Meditation, hot baths - Magnesium is something I have friends who swear by - spray or bath salts
Acupuncture? 
T'ai Chi? 
Body scans?

----------


## Arty

Have you tried yoga (Adrienne’s beginners session on YouTube is great - you only have to do the first 10/12 mins) or swimming. I have found that the latter is a brilliant stress/ tension releaser - you don’t have to go mad, just feel the water. I always feel completely different when I come out of the water. Good luck.

----------


## Suzi

I had Sleepy Santosha Yoga recommended to me, I haven't tried it yet, but it's meant to be stuff starting from lying in bed.

----------

